# Investigation Committees



## 4thgenPM (Jul 14, 2009)

When serving on an Investigating Committee, where do you usually meet with the Petitioner?


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 14, 2009)

Normally at his house, however we have met at the Lodge.  I think if you meet at his house not only can you meet him but his family as well.  Plus I think, he maybe a little less nervous if you go to his house. JMHO


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 14, 2009)

Always in his home.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 14, 2009)

I was told to meet at the Lodge.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 14, 2009)

Always at the home always.


----------



## owls84 (Jul 20, 2009)

Home... Could you better get to know the guy at his home?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 20, 2009)

At least 1 of the committee members should go to the house.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 21, 2009)

We meet the petitioner at his home for a couple of reasons. First to view his home life (wife, kids, signs of abuse etc.), and provide the chance for his spouse to ask any questions that she might have. Also, I feel that this makes the person a bit more comfortable about the interview process by meeting them on their own "turf".


----------



## Sirius (Jul 21, 2009)

Always at the home. I wanna see if he has a dog and how he treats it. You can tell a lot about a man by the way he treats his dog.


----------



## Bro Mike (Jul 21, 2009)

The few I have done have all been in the home.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 29, 2009)

i just email him and get all the info i need:001_tongue:

lol....just kidding,or am i?
no im kidding ...at his home.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 30, 2009)

I believe a few have been interviewed at the jailhouse or not at all. We all talk about guarding the West Gate, but I am not convinced that most of us simply do not know how.  Does the GLoT have investigative guidelines to follow when assessing a petitioner's qualifications? GLoKy doesn't. I have found through the years that just because Brother so and so says a man is qualified does not of itself make it so. The other day, a young Mason appointed to to investigate a petitioner came to me and and asked, "Is there any use in investigating this man since you signed his petition?"  Needless to say, we had a long talk. I don't know, but to me, there is more to an investigation than an home interview and a police report.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 30, 2009)

Grand Lodge of Texas gives a list of questions you have to ask.  Most are pretty simple, like "Have you changed your address since you petitioned?"  Not near as in-depth as it should be.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 30, 2009)

WHAT is your name?
WHAT is your quest?
WHAT...is your favorite color?


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 4, 2009)

Josh, can you send me the extended procedures we discussed before?  Im not at home but need to take a look at them.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 4, 2009)

Wingnut, can you pm me your e-mail address?


----------



## coljwm (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the home visit, because you can see their hobbys,  type of business their involved in, answer any questions the spouse may have, etc.


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 20, 2009)

Sirius said:


> WHAT is your name?
> WHAT is your quest?
> WHAT...is your favorite color?



Blue.  No yel--  Auuuuuuuugh!


----------



## ddreader (Nov 25, 2009)

at his home most of the time. as for the questions we ask him, well I'm not to impressed. i think there should be an extinsive list of questions. and that we should be able to log on to the glot and pick some from that list. and ask those in addition to the mandatory ones. i also think that the cow, could set up some kind of training class for investigating potential new members, we should always try to have quality over quantity. have any of you turned down a petitioner after going to his home? if yes, why? no names please.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 25, 2009)

no not because of anything pertaining to there homes.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 25, 2009)

This month's Short Talk Bulletin is titled "Qualifications of Investigators". It speaks to the questions asked in this thread & is excellent reading. Every Texas Lodge gets it in the mail- see your Secretary.


----------



## RAY (Dec 8, 2009)

I have always done it in the home if possible. I like the wife/relatives to join in as it sets the home atmosphere and makes it easy on the petitioner.The service personnel I have investigated were at the lodge since they usually didn't have a home. You just do what you must to get the job done in the long run.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Dec 8, 2009)

Home.

Mine was done in my home and my wife spent a lot of time cleaning and fussing to make sure "everything was in order" , then she ended up being called away to an appointment.

During the meeting, I was holding my sick son the whole time - until he proceeded to completely empty the contents of his stomach.  I was holding him in a blanket so nobody noticed.  Eventually I stood up, at which point things started spilling about and explained I had to change my clothes and clean up a bit before we kept going.

But at least the house was clean!


----------



## Chris_Ryland (Dec 11, 2009)

I always do my investigations in the person's home.  You get a better feel for who he really is in his home.  You get to see how he lives---I don't care if he is rich or poor, has a huge house or a small apartment---but I want to know how he carries himself.  I want to make sure that I want to take him by the hand as a brother.  I have given reports that were unfavorable based on what I felt after meeting with a man.  I think that if we go into a man's home with a mindset of "Will this man make a good Mason?" instead of "Yeah another member" we will have a greater success in our investigations.  Always ask more questions than just the required ones.

Why do you want to become a Mason?
Do you any history of Freemasonry?
Do you have the time to dedicate to study?

Always invite his entire family to join in the discussion.  They may have questions that will make his journey to becoming a MM easier.  You can explain the time involved to the family and get them on board to what the husband or dad is about to do.  
Remember to INVESTIGATE not to just ask questions!!!!


----------



## rhitland (Dec 11, 2009)

I always find that informing the candidate that the investigation process is a 2 way street always helps.  I inform them they need to investigate Masonry just as it is investigating them because this is not for everyone and before we waste yours and my time by proceeded you need to ask lots of questions so you know what you are getting into.  This usually gives them some comfort and eases their nerves which allows you to get good questions and honest answers from them.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 11, 2009)

rhitland said:


> I always find that informing the candidate that the investigation process is a 2 way street always helps.  I inform them they need to investigate Masonry just as it is investigating them because this is not for everyone and before we waste yours and my time by proceeded you need to ask lots of questions so you know what you are getting into.  This usually gives them some comfort and eases their nerves which allows you to get good questions and honest answers from them.



+1.


----------



## JTM (Dec 22, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Always at the home. I wanna see if he has a dog and how he treats it. You can tell a lot about a man by the way he treats his dog.


 
just now saw this.  HILARIOUS.

also, true.  epic.


----------



## tom268 (Feb 24, 2011)

We don't have a fix committee, but the brother or the brothers, who are in contact with a petitioner, do the first meeting on neutral ground, usually a restaurant. At least one meeting should be at his home, but there is no rule on this. We often see our petitioners on the open events we have, like newyears dinner, christmas family festive or summer BBQ.


----------



## Benton (Feb 24, 2011)

We don't have a fixed committee either, one is appointed for every candidate.

I do think that they should meet at the candidates home at least once. You can tell a lot about someone from their home.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 24, 2011)

According to Texas GL the Investigation Committee is not supposed to be a standing committee.


----------



## RAY (Feb 24, 2011)

Investigating committees are suppose to be appointed on each petition for the mysteries then discharges when the reports are turned in and read at the stated meeting.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Jun 20, 2011)

Brothers,
Here are three helpful files. 
One is a discussion called Guarding the West Gate.
Second is an Investigating committee form, from which jurisdiction I forget, but I think the questions on it are applicable to any investigation.
Third is a longer discussion of Freemasonry in general, called "Laudable Pursuit."
View attachment 1884View attachment Guarding_the_West_Gate.pdfView attachment investigatingform.pdfView attachment 1884View attachment Guarding_the_West_Gate.pdfView attachment investigatingform.pdfView attachment 1884


----------

